# KISS "End of the Road" Tour



## fretboard

Jan 31 - Rogers Arena, Vancouver, BC (opening night of the tour)
Mar 19 - Bell Centre, Montreal, QC
Mar 20 - Scotiabank Arena, Toronto, ON
Apr 2 - Videotron Centre, Quebec City, QC
Apr 3 - Canadian Tire Centre, Ottawa, ON


----------



## Adcandour

My son is ready....

Any idea on how much a meet and greet would cost?


----------



## BSTheTech

I have a feeling Gene is going to pull something on this tour. Paul’s already been having vocal problems and they’ve talked about being replaced by two more ringers. I wouldn’t be surprised to see Paul’s voice go and Gene have health problems requiring replacements “to keep the tour going”. For the fans and all, and it’ll be such a success they’ll carry on with a residency in Vegas and on and on.... Gene won’t let this cash cow go unmilked just because he’s too old to perform.


----------



## Sneaky

Promise?


----------



## Adcandour

BSTheTech said:


> I have a feeling Gene is going to pull something on this tour. Paul’s already been having vocal problems and they’ve talked about being replaced by two more ringers. I wouldn’t be surprised to see Paul’s voice go and Gene have health problems requiring replacements “to keep the tour going”. For the fans and all, and it’ll be such a success they’ll carry on with a residency in Vegas and on and on.... Gene won’t let this cash cow go unmilked just because he’s too old to perform.
> 
> View attachment 229548


He better not pull any shit. I just got tickets and a meet n' greet for my son and I. 

On second thought, I wouldn't have a problem with getting my money back either...


----------



## Adcandour

My son's getting ready (he actually has no idea). I'm going to lug the guitar to get signed. I hope there's no issue with that.


----------



## cboutilier

Adcandour said:


> My son's getting ready (he actually has no idea). I'm going to lug the guitar to get signed. I hope there's no issue with that.


I was a big Kiss fan at his age. Got to see them finallly when I was 17.


----------



## Dorian2

Your son's killing it @Adcandour . I think I was using the Tennis rackets at that age. I could play every tune on Kiss Alive I and II.


----------



## fretboard

August 16, 2019 Montreal, QC - Bell Centre
August 17, 2019 Toronto, ON - Scotiabank Arena


----------



## John Fisher

Sadly they are already using vocal tracks at a few shows. Not Milli Vanillish, but very noticeable apparently


----------



## Dorian2

Not too surprised. I saw their reunion tour in 2000/2001. The roadie had to help Peter Criss up to the drum riser after Beth...lol.


----------



## guitarman2

Adcandour said:


> My son's getting ready (he actually has no idea). I'm going to lug the guitar to get signed. I hope there's no issue with that.


That is one gorgeous dog.


----------



## John Fisher

Plus Vinnie Vincent just reschedules his little shows, and lost his singer, though Appice and Franklin are still a go for February


----------



## Roryfan

BSTheTech said:


> View attachment 229548


 Why is there a photo of Kojak in a thread about KISS?


----------



## cdntac

Dorian2 said:


> Not too surprised. I saw their reunion tour in 2000/2001. The roadie had to help Peter Criss up to the drum riser after Beth...lol.


Walking in the dark up steps while wearing platform boots --- yeah, most guys are gonna need help. You might be surprised seeing many big artists come down stairs on a stage after a show. Often someone has a hold of them ---- just to make sure since they don't have a clue where they're going or where they are. No one wants to see the artist get hurt.


----------



## Dorian2

cdntac said:


> Walking in the dark up steps while wearing platform boots --- yeah, most guys are gonna need help. You might be surprised seeing many big artists come down stairs on a stage after a show. Often someone has a hold of them ---- just to make sure since they don't have a clue where they're going or where they are. No one wants to see the artist get hurt.


You make a good point that I didn't even really think about. It was after Beth, so he was probably pretty blind from the stage lights.


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> You make a good point that I didn't even really think about. It was after Beth, so he was probably pretty blind from the stage lights.



LOL, blind drunk maybe.


----------



## BSTheTech

Paul was pretty clear about that tour and how bad Peter was. Mostly due to old age. They had to fit his set with triggers to get more volume and he couldn’t keep time. He didn’t wear platforms when he played. He found out he was getting paid less than everyone else and split.


----------



## Adcandour

oops


----------



## BSTheTech

Adcandour said:


> oops


Did you see the Psycho Circus intro?


----------



## Adcandour

BSTheTech said:


> Did you see the Psycho Circus intro?


no. I haven't seen anything. keeping it all as a surprise.


----------



## Guest

BSTheTech said:


> Did you see the Psycho Circus intro?


Had to goggle that


----------



## Adcandour

Here is what I meant to post...


----------



## BSTheTech

laristotle said:


> Had to goggle that


No I was referring to something else. PM me if you want to see it. I don’t want to spoil it for Ad.


----------



## BSTheTech

Adcandour said:


> Here is what I meant to post...


Why isn’t the better player playing the Les Paul?


----------



## Adcandour

BSTheTech said:


> Why isn’t the better player playing the Les Paul?


haha....cuz it'll rip his little shoulder off. He was already complaining about the miniature strat.


----------



## BSTheTech

Adcandour said:


> haha....cuz it'll rip his little shoulder off. He was already complaining about the miniature strat.


Tell him to suck it up. There’s no crying in Rock and Roll.


----------



## Guest

Get these guys to build him one.


----------



## BSTheTech

Whiskey a couple days ago. Pretty tight.


----------



## Guest

Nikki Sixx calls out Kiss - accuses them of stealing Motley Crue's stage production
_
Kiss played The Forum in Los Angeles on Saturday night, and, prior to the show, 
Sixx posted a still from Crue’s final tour from 2014/15 on Instagram, with the caption: 
“If ya wanna see an exact reenactment of this just go to the Los Angeles Forum tonight.”

Sixx later posted a composite image showing him being carried above the crowd on a 
crane and one of Kiss bassist Gene Simmons doing something similar.

Sixx said: “Wow. Our body wasn’t even cold before they took this exact grande finale from 
our tour. Might not matter to Kiss fans but it does to Crue fans.

“I dug their music when I was a little kid and it was cool to co-headline together a few years, 
but this disappoints me. Anyway. Onwards and upwards._”


----------



## db62

Apologies if this is not the right forum to mention this but I have a spare ticket to the Toronto March 20th show that I can’t use. 
Great seat - Section 122, cost $155 but open to offers.


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Cardamonfrost

Took my 7 year old daughter to see the Toronto show. Blew her mind.

I enjoyed myself. A lot like seeing any older band where the stage show is rehearsed, if you saw Roger Waters recently, kinda like that.

But for a bunch of 70 year olds they still do their thing!! Glad I went. Man they work Thayer hard though!!

C


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Hey Adcandour, I am going as well. Maybe we can meet for a couple of minutes just to say hi. Your son is so handsome and kicks some serious butt playing. 

Anyone else going?


----------



## Lola

Is anyone else going to Kiss? Maybe do a meet and greet.


----------



## Milkman

I enjoyed Kiss back around the first few albums up to and including what I consider their best (Destroyer).

I'm a big Bob Ezrin fan and in my opinion, he turned a sows ear into a silk purse in that case.

I saw them twice during that era (original line up, pre reveal) and enjoyed the shows.

To anyone still wanting to see a big rock show, enjoy.


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> their best (Destroyer)


Pretty much.
Same as you, I saw them twice. Early days '76.
MLG and Varsity Stadium, where I heard Blue Öyster Cult for the first time.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Pretty much.
> Same as you, I saw them twice. Early days '76.
> MLG and Varsity Stadium, where I heard Blue Öyster Cult for the first time.


I saw them down east, both times at the Moncton Coliseum. The second time as I recall, Cheap Trick was the opening act and they were awesome.

I'd say at this point my attention span would be an obstacle to enjoying a whole show, but that wouldn't even be a factor as I have developed a strong aversion to large crowds.


----------



## Lola

My son bought me these. Maybe one day they will be sought after collectibles. I will be dead by then! Lol

I’ve decided that I will dabble in rock n roll collectibles. It’s fun. The thrill of the chase.
I do believe that is a lyric from a Deep Purple song.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> My son bought me these. Maybe one day they will be sought after collectibles. I will be dead by then! Lol
> 
> I’ve decided that I will dabble in rock n roll collectibles. It’s fun. The thrill of the chase.
> I do believe that is a lyric from a Deep Purple song.


You do believe correctly. From Perfect Strangers.


----------



## sambonee

So any reviews of the show??


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> So any reviews of the show??


It’s tomorrow. I have been following their dates via YT and it looks like a spectacular show.


----------



## Lola

It’s almost KISS time. I am doing the Star child makeup if I can find my whiteface paint from Halloween last year. My sign is set to rock. Gold and silver glitter may get one if the band’s attention. 

“Can I play Lick it up with you?” Maybe it will work and maybe not. 

I am so excited.


----------



## Lola

At Kiss now. Can’t believe how many empty seats there are!! I spoke too soon!


----------



## Lola

This concert ranks in my Top 4.

ACDC
Van Halen( before Dave’s voice went for a shit)
Motley Crüe
Kiss


----------



## sambonee

Was it really that empty??


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> Was it really that empty??


I thought the concert started at 8 while it was actually 9. By that time there were very few left. 


The 2nd best concert I ever went to. Tommy Thayer was amazing. The whole show was very entertaining and went without a hitch. 

I would definitely go see them again. I had pretty good seats.


----------



## Lola

The opening act for Kiss was truly amazing!


----------



## Adcandour

Wasn't as busy as last time. I enjoyed this time a bit more though, because I was able to sit.


----------



## Lola

Adcandour said:


> Wasn't as busy as last time. I enjoyed this time a bit more though, because I was able to sit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 267436


What’s with Gene? No enthusiasm? 

What an amazing picture. What a memory to cherish. I wish I could of done the same.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> What’s with Gene? No enthusiasm?
> 
> What an amazing picture. What a memory to cherish. I wish I could of done the same.


He just got finished getting attacked by the woman in front of us. She was a complete psychopath and super upset that he didn't remember her, haha. He gave another guy we know a headlock. I guess it was just bad timing.

Next time (depensing on my money sitch), I'm going to buy some real shity seats for myself, but then buy my son their best package where he gets to spend a lot of time with them, play their instruments, and go on stage to check it out.


----------



## BSTheTech

Adcandour said:


> He just got finished getting attacked by the woman in front of us. She was a complete psychopath and super upset that he didn't remember her, haha. He gave another guy we know a headlock. I guess it was just bad timing.
> 
> Next time (depensing on my money sitch), I'm going to buy some real shity seats for myself, but then buy my son their best package where he gets to spend a lot of time with them, play their instruments, and go on stage to check it out.


Heh, Gene drop her on the corner of Bangher and Leever the last time he was in town?


----------



## Adcandour

BSTheTech said:


> Heh, Gene drop her on the corner of Bangher and Leever the last time he was in town?


I doubt it. She was gross


----------



## Lola

Your such a great dad. Adcandour you went above and beyond for your son!

I wish my husband had your emphathy when it comes to my obsession with music and guitars.

Your son is a rock star in the making.

Did you manage Adcandour to get your sons guitar signed?


----------



## BSTheTech

Adcandour said:


> I doubt it. She was gross


Maybe 1975?


----------



## Peter Puck

I loved Kiss in the 70's and even 80's. But this NuKiss turns me off. No decent album for decades, Paul can no longer sing and Tommy Thayer is a complete goof. No pride at all. 

Sorry, no doubt they were legends and pure greatness at one time but now its like a Hallmark store at Christmas. Its nothing but money from people who dont even know why.


----------

